
Netflix Eats Up 15% of Internet Downstream Traffic Worldwide - jonbaer
https://variety.com/2018/digital/news/netflix-15-percent-internet-bandwidth-worldwide-study-1202963207/
======
mtgx
Netflix or its users? And aren't those users paying for their internet
service?

~~~
snlnspc
netflix is the scourge holding the internet back. bandwidth is theft!

